# My sweet rescued HM Betta!



## BlueBetta88 (Aug 22, 2010)

So i got this betta fish at my nearby petco a few weeks ago. At first, I didn't knew it was a HM betta. It was marked as a VT. So the story starts when I was shopping for some food for my frys I have right now....(wasn't successful) and I wen't thew the betta selection which had some new bettas that I had never seen at the store before. My dad also gave me some time to let me pick a betta. I was dying to get a DT betta at thetime but they were sold out..... So I thought of looking for some bettas that are cheep (has to be below 8 bucks) and I found this pretty marble opaque VT betta. It didn't looked like that much of a VT but I looked alot like a delta tail. He had some taterd fins when i bought it, but thats all the meaning of recueing bettas. XD When I got home, keeping a secret from my mother and my annoying sis, I put the betta in a 1 gallon tank in my room. I started flaring him and it ended up being a HM! He has some ruff fins and scales (maybe when people put 2 bettas in a container in strores for fun) but I got a 13 buck betta for 4 bucks. SWEET!

So here are some pics I took now from his recovers. (he looks normal again!)








(flaring)








(not)


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Yep, thats deffinatly a HM, nice boy very pretty.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Very handsome HM!!!


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Wow nice! I got my HM/rosetail for the price of a Delta but for the price of a VT...you're lucky!


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

very very handsome HM!! they dont sell them at my petstore....i got my HMPK on acciedent...i love mine!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

wow beautiful! my dream betta is a giant HMPK or just a HMPK or any plakat lol
he is so cute


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

WoW! Gorguous Betta! Ur so lucky! Ha, petstore pple, u just got dissed!


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

definately a halfmoon! he's really pretty!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Lovely colors!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

he is so adorable i love his colors i cant get enough of him!!!!!!!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

He is adorable!
Congrats on the sweet deal!


----------

